
Cross-platform open communications in VR with Matrix.org - amandine
https://www.geektime.com/2017/04/04/matrix-org-brings-cross-platform-open-comms-to-vr/
======
Arathorn
The battle for open comms versus walled gardens is just starting for VR - this
is our chance to define whether the metaverse is decentralised or not.
(disclaimer: I work on Matrix and am probably biased :)

